# A solemn farewell to 416 Squadron



## RL206 (23 Jul 2006)

http://www.durhamregion.com/dr/regions/oshawa/story/3597205p-4157994c.html
A solemn farewell to 416 Squadron 

Jul 18, 2006

             
OSHAWA -- Mayor John Gray, members of City council, residents and guests bid farewell last week to 416 "City of Oshawa" Tactical Fighter Squadron at a special ceremony honouring its contributions to Canada and the world.

The 416 Squadron -- also known as the Lynx -- was originally formed on Nov. 22, 1941 during the Second World War and disbanded on July 6, 2006. 

Over its history, the 416 Squadron flew fighter aircraft such as the Spitfire, Mustang, Sabre, Canuck and CF-101 Voodoo, and, beginning in 1988, exclusively the CF-18 Hornet.

During the close-out ceremony held July 14, five former members of 416 Tactical Fighter Squadron handed over the Colours -- the Squadron Ceremonial Flag and "Lynx" -- to the City to hold in trust.

The colours will be guarded and prominently displayed at City Hall until the squadron is called upon again to serve Canada. The colours act as a tribute to the 39 members killed or missing during the Second World War and to the 17 members lost while serving with 416 Tactical Fighter Squadron since. 

"It is a privilege to celebrate the 416 Squadron's long history with the City of Oshawa and its distinguished past serving our country," said Mayor Gray. "We are honoured to hold in trust the colours of the 416 Squadron, which stand testament to the Squadron and the City."

During the Second World War, the squadron served with distinction defending Britain and during notable operations such as Dieppe, Normandy and at Arnhem and the Rhine. 416 received numerous Second World War battle honours including 11 Distinguished Flying Crosses. For part of this period, 416 Squadron was led by one of the RCAF's greatest fighter leaders, Wing Commander Lloyd Chadburn, after whom the Oshawa Air Cadet Squadron -- 151 Chadburn -- is named.

In early 1990, 416 Squadron took an active role in the UN coalition force against Iraq. 416 Squadron has also taken part in the first Gulf War, Operation Allied Force in Kosovo and Operation Noble Eagle, protecting the skies of Canada through NORAD.


----------



## gaspasser (24 Jul 2006)

:'(
Hmm, another unit is disbanded.  Why? Does anyone know what 416 flew in the last years?  IIRC, it was CF-18's.  And what base they were at?


----------



## Inch (24 Jul 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> :'(
> Hmm, another unit is disbanded.  Why? Does anyone know what 416 flew in the last years?  IIRC, it was CF-18's.  And what base they were at?



There have been multiple amalgamations of sqns into super sqns in the past year. IIRC, it frees up a handful of people for other postings in the new HQs being set up.

416 Sqn, amazing what you can find with a google search or even just a quick visit to the Air Force site.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4wing/squadron/416_e.asp


----------



## gaspasser (24 Jul 2006)

Thanks, Inch. 
So, do we lose the fighters to another unit somewhere esle?  Or almagamate with another unit in Cold Lake?  We only have so many people and fighters to go around so if they amalgamate, it's a good idea to combine resources while keeping HQ 's numbers down.


----------



## Inch (24 Jul 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> Thanks, Inch.
> So, do we lose the fighters to another unit somewhere esle?  Or almagamate with another unit in Cold Lake?  We only have so many people and fighters to go around so if they amalgamate, it's a good idea to combine resources while keeping HQ 's numbers down.



The same thing happened in Trenton with the consolidation of 429 and 436, as well as Greenwood with 405 and 415. 416 will be rolled into 441, including all assets and personnel.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=92&id=1228


----------



## Judy (24 Jul 2006)

They two fighter squadrons in Cold Lake just merged into a supersquadron.

416 and 441 merged and are now called 409 Sqn.

Bagotville did it last year - merging 425 and 433.  

It's really beneficial actually - putting all the resources in one place really makes thing run more smoothly and frees up a lot of additional assets.

In the somewhat sad state of our AF these days, having all the assets together allows for better training, better logistic support, etc. 

I know there are a lot of people who disagree with the merge, but I think it's a great idea, and it's proven to be beneficial too.


----------



## childs56 (24 Jul 2006)

There were three fighter Sqns in Cold Lake, 410, 416 and 441. 
They combined 416 and 441 together to make 409 Expeditionary Sqn. That leaves two fighter Sqns in Cold Lake now.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2006)

410 is the Operational Training Squadron.  409 is the Tactical Figther Squadron.  

Although sad to see 416 and 441 go, 409 is the senior squadron and was the first operational CF-18 to deploy to Germany (well, all except the CO who fired off the end of the runway and ejected...oops).  I have an interesting historical book on 409 Night Fighter Squadron given to me after my Grandfather passed away...he was a radar technician on Mossies during the War.  I grew up hearing lots of 409 Sqn stories, hence why it's kind of nice to see it stand up again.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2006)

409 Night HAWK Sqn, with the VooDoos was my first AF posting. VooDoos and Comox = good memories. I was actually sad when I heard they shut it down. Nice to see it on a comeback. Lot's of history to perpetuate.


----------



## Inch (25 Jul 2006)

I've always thought they had one of the coolest mottos- MEDIA NOX MERIDES NOSTER (Midnight is our noon).


----------



## observor 69 (27 Jul 2006)

Ya I'm an old fart Duey. I was in Baden along with many others waiting for the CO and his boys to turn up. All had been done to prepare for the new world of CF-18 aviation ;>) when we hear he his new high tech toy refused to fly. At lest that was the story I heard. Computer said overweight or some such!! Ah yes the new toy had excellent flight recorders. Anyway us old rejected 104 guys got a smile.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Jul 2006)

observor said:
			
		

> Ya I'm an old fart Duey. I was in Baden along with many others waiting for the CO and his boys to turn up. All had been done to prepare for the new world of CF-18 aviation ;>) when we hear he his new high tech toy refused to fly. At lest that was the story I heard. Computer said overweight or some such!! Ah yes the new toy had excellent flight recorders. Anyway us old rejected 104 guys got a smile.



  ...yup, new pups vs. the venerable 600-kt posthole digger! 

...yeah, overweight was what was initially reported but I think it was elevator trim set way lower than T/O trim.  In the end, DFS deemed it was a system/human factors issue that led to the a/c's loss.  Subsequent flight OFPs (87X onwards, IIRC) had a more positive confirmation of elevator T/O trim.  I used to like 104 stories told by a family friend, one of the last flying sawbones on 104s...."Kiwi"...now retired in BC.  He had some real doozies!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Quirky (7 Sep 2013)

Looks like the 409 super squadron experiment has failed, from what I've been reading in emails. 409 will be disbanding into 441 and 416 come July 2014. There are barely enough people to keep 409 running - due to the Cold Lake attrition, I don't know how they plan to do it with two squadrons. Any how, nothing is official until announced, but it looks legitimate.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (9 Sep 2013)

Quirky said:
			
		

> Looks like the 409 super squadron experiment has failed, from what I've been reading in emails. 409 will be disbanding into 441 and 416 come July 2014. There are barely enough people to keep 409 running - due to the Cold Lake attrition, I don't know how they plan to do it with two squadrons. Any how, nothing is official until announced, but it looks legitimate.


Does this mean one of the squadrons will be moved somewhere?  If so, where?


----------



## Journeyman (9 Sep 2013)

Quirky said:
			
		

> Looks like the 409 super squadron experiment has failed....
> 
> ......I don't know how they plan to do it with two squadrons.


Now, I was cynical....... budgeteers looking to cut headquarters' positions, so the fighter world finds a 'need' to double up on the LCol/Maj positions required in having only one squadron.......


----------



## Quirky (9 Sep 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Does this mean one of the squadrons will be moved somewhere?  If so, where?



I highly doubt it. This just seems like a move to rotate responsibilities between the squadrons, like it was pre-2006.


----------



## captloadie (9 Sep 2013)

I'm not sure if 409 Sqn will disappear, just split into two (forming 409 and 416), making two less capable Sqn's who require double the support.

But meh, whaddya do.


----------



## Quirky (9 Sep 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if 409 Sqn will disappear, just split into two (forming 409 and 416), making two less capable Sqn's who require double the support.



Here is hoping 409 Sqn moves back to 19 Wing.  ;D Moral and attrition wouldn't be an issue at that point.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Sep 2013)

Captloadie,

It didn't make sense to amalgamate in 2005.  You find yourself tasked through the ying yang and cannot have a reasonable FG plan.  2 squadrons make ot possible to train properly and effectively fulfill your commitments.  Funny thing is the guy that decided to amalgamate us realized his mistake and decided to split us again. I don't think any pilot will tell you it's a bad idea.

As far as 441/416, I doubt any of them will come back to life.  My guess is 421.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2013)

Or we could move them to British Columbia, and call them the 420 "Munchies" Squadron.


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2013)

I was in Cold Lake on my QL4's in late 1990 - part of my schooling was vaccinating 416 Sqn during their DAG for Desert Storm. 

MM


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Sep 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or we could move them to British Columbia, and call them the 420 "Munchies" Squadron.


Sorry to say, 420 is taken, and they like 'snow'  ;D
"Snowy Owls"

ME


----------



## Transporter (9 Sep 2013)

Checker, Checker, Checker...


----------



## captloadie (9 Sep 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I don't think any pilot will tell you it's a bad idea.



You are probably right, but ask the guys trying to support you and you might get another story. There are barely enough qualified techs with the proper signing authorities to get enough aircraft up, what happens when you split and have to share that one MCpl who can sign off the checks.


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Sep 2013)

It would be nice to see 416 come back (i know this is weird for an army guy) I grew up in northern NB and use to watch 416 Voodoos fly over head playing war games with the Americans out of Loring AFB. I started out in air Cadets because I wanted to fly Voodoos. Our sqn would take a trip every year over to CFB Chattem to the air show and we would be allowed to get in them. I always thought 101s look way cooler then the 104s


----------



## Quirky (13 Sep 2013)

Just to add, along with 409, 425 in Bagotville will also be split. There will be 4 fighter squadrons come July.


----------



## monkey777 (16 Sep 2013)

De-amalgamating 409 should not affect serviceability that much in that 1. the establishment is smaller and more importantly 2. the sqn will not be handicapped by having jets in the Q all the time. When we amalgamated into 409 (i went from 416 to 409 in '06) i distinctly remember though we had more jets and people, having a noticeable drop in serviceability for quite a long time. The value of not having to be in the q all the time, as well as having a smaller tight knit sqn, i think has been underestimated by some in the forces. THe reason we were forced to amalgamate squadrons was due to our requirement to provide officers for the creation of the CFAWC in Trenton, while keeping the systen PY neutral. As a result, we needed to free up Maj and LCol positions to staff the AWC. Lack of these Maj and LCol positions also has hurt the FF in terms of succession and career planning eg there are no positions for our pilots these days. As for reopening 421 Sqn , I don't see the 'Red Indians' opening up with the political landscape that exists in Canada these days...


----------

